# Reseller Hosting with FREE WHCMS



## Noerman (May 16, 2013)

Can anyone suggest cheap, affordable Reseller Hosting with FREE WHCMS

Thanks.


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

What's your budget for the reseller plan?


----------



## shovenose (May 16, 2013)

We would happily provide you a VPS, with free cPanel, Softaculous, and WHMCS, however we'd simply increase the price of the VPS to account for it  But more seriously, HostGator or EZPZHosting.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 16, 2013)

Your always going to pay for it, its just going to be bundled ( subsidised ) into the price


----------



## Noerman (May 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> What's your budget for the reseller plan?



About $15- $20/mo, but as start I looking the cheapest first then upgrade as necessary.




Spinikr said:


> Your always going to pay for it, its just going to be bundled ( subsidised ) into the price



But I guest it would be cheaper.


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

Noerman said:


> About $15- $20/mo, but as start I looking the cheapest first then upgrade as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> But I guest it would be cheaper.


Shoot me an email - zach[@]sustainabledatacenters.com, let me know what you have in mind, I could probably get you set up with something around that budget.


----------



## wdq (May 16, 2013)

I have used Eleven2's shared reseller plan which includes WHMCS. There are various different coupons floating around that will either double your resources for the same price, or give you your first month for a penny.


----------



## Noerman (May 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> We would happily provide you a VPS, with free cPanel, Softaculous, and WHMCS, however we'd simply increase the price of the VPS to account for it   But more seriously, HostGator or EZPZHosting.


Thanks.







Zach said:


> Shoot me an email - zach[@]sustainabledatacenters.com, let me know what you have in mind, I could probably get you set up with something around that budget.


Sent.

---

This reseller account planned to replace for my VPS + cPanel hosting.

I still doing some survey on Google, and maybe got the time to start order within a month.





wdq said:


> I have used Eleven2's shared reseller plan which includes WHMCS. There are various different coupons floating around that will either double your resources for the same price, or give you your first month for a penny.




Thanks. 

---

BTW, I can only pay by PayPal (Verified Biz Account) monthly.

(I can't do recurring since I don't Credit Card attached)


----------



## 365Networks (May 16, 2013)

I know SkyNetHosting just had a plan for $9.99/mo including a cPanel Reseller Account with free WHMCS, check it out on WHT forums.


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

Check out Quickpacket, they offer cheap WHMCS licenses with there services (Dedicated/VPS/Webhosting).


----------



## mikho (May 17, 2013)

Noerman said:


> Can anyone suggest cheap, affordable Reseller Hosting with FREE WHCMS
> 
> Thanks.


Innohosting offers WHMCS with their reseller package.

Servers in US and UK... $19.95 /month for the account with WHMCS in the US if I recall correct. UK is a little more per month.


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

Hello,

While I haven't used them for along time, I'd recommend Eleven2. They offer free WHMCS I believe, and have good 24/7 support. I'd also take a look at SolaDrive (who have $5 WHMCS) and JaguarPC (who also have cheap WHMCS).

You could also look at InnoHosting if you have a higher budget.


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

For the moment I still considering SkyNetHosting with their Singapore location, because I'm from Indonesia (Asia) and so does my clients. But I also considering some offers other offers.

Please keep suggesting, I planning to get it next month.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Avoid JaguarPC - I used to run my business on four reseller hosting accounts with them.


Support is bad, servers are outdated, overloaded, and slow, and the network was bad as well.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

wdq said:


> I have used Eleven2's shared reseller plan which includes WHMCS. There are various different coupons floating around that will either double your resources for the same price, or give you your first month for a penny.


This. Seriously this. I can't believe I'm plugging another shared host but I love Eleven2.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 17, 2013)

I've been a fan of HostNine and the reseller setup they provide (Its pretty neat!!) Bit more expensive but you  get the some really nice options, moving between servers instantly deploy in multi locations all from there "WHM" and the free WHMCS


----------



## f00l (May 17, 2013)

Can anyone suggest me some budget WHM/cPanel providers? Just bear WHM/cPanel, nothing fancy.

Can do annual payment if required.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 17, 2013)

f00l said:


> Can anyone suggest me some budget WHM/cPanel providers? Just bear WHM/cPanel, nothing fancy.
> 
> Can do annual payment if required.


The actual license, a VM with it or like a reseller account?


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

Anyone have experience with onrahost.com?


----------



## 365Networks (May 17, 2013)

f00l said:


> Can anyone suggest me some budget WHM/cPanel providers? Just bear WHM/cPanel, nothing fancy.
> 
> Can do annual payment if required.



Like I said above, SkyNet has reseller plans starting at $9.95 a month, and you get free WHMCS. I'm sure there are places cheaper that just have plain WHM/cPanel, I do not have experience with any of them though.



Noerman said:


> For the moment I still considering SkyNetHosting with their Singapore location, because I'm from Indonesia (Asia) and so does my clients. But I also considering some offers other offers.
> 
> Please keep suggesting, I planning to get it next month.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



I'm not sure how long the offer is going to last, you should email and ask because it would be a bit upsetting if you were a couple days late!


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

onrahost.com only $11.24 USD Monthly (after coupon) and free upgrade to Disk Space: 100GB & Bandwidth: 700GB (from Basic -> Advanced)

Included Free


----------



## Prestige (May 17, 2013)

Noerman said:


> onrahost.com only $11.24 USD Monthly (after coupon) and free upgrade to Disk Space: 100GB & Bandwidth: 700GB (from Basic -> Advanced)
> 
> Included Free


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

Prestige said:


> ThePrimeHost offers 200GB for $25 with cPanel/WHM, WHMCS costs $3.


 


eleven2.com have cPanel/WHM, 200GB Space 2,000GB Bandwidth, ClientExec or WHMCS, Dedicated IP Address for $19.95 monthly

 

This is my next plan, now just trying some around $10 - $15.


----------



## Prestige (May 17, 2013)

Noerman said:


> eleven2.com have cPanel/WHM, 200GB Space 2,000GB Bandwidth, ClientExec or WHMCS, Dedicated IP Address for $19.95 monthly This is my next plan, now just trying some around $10 - $15.


I used Eleven2, but they oversell their servers to death.

That's before, maybe they improved now.


----------



## Noerman (May 17, 2013)

Prestige said:


> I used Eleven2, but they oversell their servers to death. That's before, maybe they improved now.


 

Thank, really need that review.

For now I will try on onrahost.com, and moved to somewhere if needed.

Thanks all.


----------



## f00l (May 17, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> The actual license, a VM with it or like a reseller account?


Sorry for the confusion. I am looking for a reseller account.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

Prestige said:


> I used Eleven2, but they oversell their servers to death.
> 
> 
> That's before, maybe they improved now.


I'd like to say improved but I haven't been with them very long. Current impression is amazing though. I saw a while back on WHT where they said something about their bad performance and doing a lot of upgrading, not sure how good my memory is on the exact wording.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> This. Seriously this. I can't believe I'm plugging another shared host but I love Eleven2.


I don't. Almost everyone I talk to says Rodney's a douche. Have you seen all his old arrogant WHT posts..? There's a reason that he no longer manages his own company's customer relations.

For reseller hosting with WHMCS included I recommend InnoHosting.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I don't. Almost everyone I talk to says Rodney's a douche. Have you seen all his old arrogant WHT posts..? There's a reason that he no longer manages his own company's customer relations.
> 
> 
> For reseller hosting with WHMCS included I recommend InnoHosting.


Never have honestly. Thanks for the tip, I'll look him up. Been loving the service and support though I'm not a big follower of their history.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> Never have honestly. Thanks for the tip, I'll look him up. Been loving the service and support though I'm not a big follower of their history.


Here's some:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=938047 <- Controversial thread in which *Rodney called a client a fool*

 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=880330 <- Thread in which Rodney basically called all the kids who attempted to start companies *"useless"*

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1152552 <- Valid Negative Review

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1134649 < Eleven2's *Abrupt Termination* of a hosting account

Personally, I view their CEO as completely arrogant and stuck up.


----------



## Noerman (May 18, 2013)

*@**GVH-Jon* Thanks, I will dig more about Eleven2 when I do need better packages.


----------



## ranie (May 18, 2013)

The cheapest I was able to find was a yearly paid deal from turnkey internet on wht. $7.5/m


----------



## shovenose (May 26, 2013)

https://www.shovehost.com/resellerhosting.php

Waiting for the new server to be deployed on Tuesday and I'll be offering these plans. WHMCS included for free.

Xeon E3-1270v2, 32GB RAM, CloudLinux, Softaculous


----------



## shovenose (Jun 1, 2013)

Done 

https://www.shovehost.com/resellerhosting.php


----------



## walesmd (Jun 2, 2013)

Prestige said:


> I used Eleven2, but they oversell their servers to death.


This was my thought as well.. I was surprised people were promoting them so willingly. Digging through my email for a second... there we go, May 2008 their service was absolutely horrible - from a technical and support perspective.

Let everyone take a lesson from that, I guess: it's been 5 years since I received poor service from a company and I still refuse to use their service and, when mentioned, share what I think of their service. There are so many options in this industry, customers do not have to settle for your company, it is trivial to switch to a different company and almost always cheaper. On the flip-side, I've happily sent ASmallOrange a check, each and every February for 7 years. I'm not even serving any sites from their server at this very moment come to think of it... they're just that fucking awesome.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 3, 2013)

HostGator's Resellers come with free WHMCS licences.


----------



## turfhosting (Jun 5, 2013)

Noerman said:


> onrahost.com only $11.24 USD Monthly (after coupon) and free upgrade to Disk Space: 100GB & Bandwidth: 700GB (from Basic -> Advanced)
> 
> Included Free


----------



## shovenose (Jun 5, 2013)

turfhosting said:


> To be honest that is a great package. I'm not sure about their hosting but make sure you google the company for reviews to see if are a good provider.
> 
> p.s. its hard for a competitor to admit that


I know this has really low relevance but are there gang wars on turf hosting?

By the way the thing on the homepage should be "You're just in time" not "Your just in time"


----------

